# Weekly Competition 2019-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R U2 R' U' R F'
*2. *U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U2
*3. *F2 R F U2 R' U2 R' U R U'
*4. *R' U2 F2 R' F U2 F U' R
*5. *U R' F U' F R F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' R' F' U B D' L' B U B F'
*2. *B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F2 D2 F L R D B2 U2 B' L B U'
*3. *U2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' F' R2 U' B R2 B2 L' D2 R F U F'
*4. *D' F L2 D R2 L2 D L' B2 R' U2 F B' U2 B2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2
*5. *B2 L' F2 L' D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 F' U B D2 R' U2 L2 B F R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B2 D' Uw2 Fw F R2 B' R2 B F2 U' L Rw2 Uw2 L' B Uw' B Uw' U B F L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U L' U' B' Fw F' Uw Rw Fw2 R F'
*2. *R2 D2 Rw' R2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw' D' U2 B Fw F L' Rw R2 B2 Fw' U2 B2 Fw R Uw L' Rw U' R' F Rw B' Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 U B Uw Rw2 D2 F2
*3. *Uw' B' Rw2 Fw L2 R2 U2 L F' D Uw' Rw F' Uw2 U L' U' Rw Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw U L2 Rw' D' L2 Rw Fw Rw Fw2 F L D U2 Fw'
*4. *D2 Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 R Fw L D' Uw2 B' Fw U2 R' Fw2 D' L2 R2 B Fw Rw B' Fw2 U Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw D2 R2 D2 Uw B Fw' R Fw2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw'
*5. *D2 L' Uw' U' Fw Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R' F' U R2 B2 Fw' Uw F L Rw' R2 F U2 L' Fw R Fw2 F' L Uw' U R U2 R D Rw U2 R' Fw2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Uw' Rw' B' R2 Bw Fw' F2 U' Bw' U' L' Rw2 Uw' U Fw Uw2 Lw U2 B R' D2 Rw2 Bw2 D' B' Lw' R Bw2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw' Dw Bw' Fw' F' Lw2 Rw F' R' Bw' L' R' Dw' B' F L Lw2 D B2 D' U
*2. *L' B2 Fw Lw Uw2 F2 Rw Uw' U' B U F' Uw2 L2 Bw2 D Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw B' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' F2 D2 B2 L D Bw' D' L' Lw Rw F2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' D' Rw2 R' U B Lw R2 Fw' R2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 D Bw Rw2
*3. *D2 Bw D Bw' Fw2 D' Dw F Lw' Rw' Fw2 R' B Rw D' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' L Rw' R Uw' U' Bw' F' Dw Bw' Lw' Uw B' D' L' D2 Fw2 R' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D U' Lw Fw F2 Dw B' F Lw Uw U' L' Bw2 Dw2 U'
*4. *Rw2 Bw' U' Rw F Rw' Fw2 Rw Dw2 B2 Lw' B2 Lw' Dw Uw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw B Lw Rw F2 Lw Uw U Fw L' Rw' R U' F' Uw' F' L2 Rw2 Bw' F Lw' U2 R F D2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw U' F D2 F' Dw' Fw2 Rw Uw L' Fw2 D B2
*5. *Bw2 F2 Rw U Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Rw D' Dw Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' Fw' D L2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D Dw F2 L' Rw R' Fw Lw Bw' Lw2 Rw B Bw Fw' F Dw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Dw L2 Fw Rw Uw Bw' F Lw R2 Uw B' Fw2 F U L Dw' Uw Rw' U2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 2R' R B2 3F2 U2 2L2 2B' 3F D2 2R' 2D B2 D' 2U2 U 2F 2D2 B' F 2D' B L' 2D2 2U' L' 3R2 2R2 F 3U2 F2 D2 2R' 3U' 2B2 L2 2L2 3R R' 2D R B' F U' L' 2L' 3R2 F2 3U' 2U2 3R D2 2B' F 3R2 3U2 U' 3R' 2B' 3F2 3R' F2 2D' B F' D2 2U U2 2B 2F2
*2. *3U2 B 3F' 2F' 3U F 3U' 2R2 2F D 2D' 2U2 F2 2U2 3R' 2D' B' 2F2 D' 2F' 2D 3R2 R' 2D F U R2 U' L2 3R2 2R 3U2 F 2D U L2 3U' L D' 2D' 3U2 2R B 2B' 3R2 2U2 B2 L 2B2 D R 2U B2 2D 2U' B F' L 3R2 R' 2D2 3U2 3R2 2R2 3U2 2R R' 2B' 3F 2U'
*3. *3U2 2U2 2L2 B 2B' 2R2 2D 2U2 R2 F D2 U' 2L2 3U2 2U' 2F' 3R' 3U U' 3R2 B 2R 3F2 U B' 2L 3U2 B2 3F2 2D 3F 3R2 2B2 L2 3R D 2U' 2F R 2B' 3U' L2 2L2 R2 2B F2 D2 2D' 2F L 2R2 3F2 2R B U' B 2F 3U' 2U2 2B2 2L' 3F2 D 2U2 U' B2 2B2 F' 3R 3F'
*4. *L2 3R' 2B' 2F 3U' 2B' 3F' U2 R2 3F2 3R' D 2U2 2R' 2F2 D' F 2R 3U' 2U' L' 2L2 2D U R2 3F 3R' D 2U2 2B 2R D' 2L 3F2 3R R 3U' L' 2L D' 2U2 R2 2F' 2R2 D2 B' 3F2 L' 2L2 2F F L2 U' 2R 2F2 D2 R2 2F2 D2 B' 2D2 R2 B F L' 3U 2B 2D' B2 R'
*5. *3F 2R R2 U2 2B 3F' F2 3U U' 3R 3U 2L2 3R 2F' U' R2 D 3F2 2F U' 2R F' 2L' D' 2B U R U2 3R R2 2U L' 2B' L2 F' D' L D2 F' 2U 2L' U' 3R R2 2B' L' 2L2 R2 2D' U B' 2L2 R2 2U 2L2 U 2B' L2 R' 3U 2L' B' 2B U2 2L 2U2 2B 2U 2B F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' U2 2R' 3F2 D' 3D U' F2 3U' L' D2 2D2 U2 3L2 B 3R' 2B2 3D' 3U 2F' R2 2D' 2U' 3B2 3L2 D 2L' 2U R 2D' 3U 3L' 2R2 3U' B L2 3R' R 3B2 R' U 3F2 D B' F 2D' 2B' F' 2R B2 3F 2L 2R2 2D2 3B R' 3B 3F' D 3F L R 3B2 F2 U2 3F 2F' 3R' R2 D' B 3F' D2 2B' 2L 3B2 2D 3B' 3U2 2R2 3F2 3U2 3L2 U2 2F U' 3L' 3R2 U 2B 3B2 D2 3D' 2F2 D' 2F 3D2 2U' 2B2 D2
*2. *L' 3R' F 2U2 3L' 3U R2 2F 3U2 3R' 3D' 3U2 2U2 2L 3L2 2D2 3R' 2U R B2 2F2 R 2U' U2 L2 2D2 L' R2 3B 2R 2U 3F2 D' 3D2 L 3D' 2U2 3F U' 2L' 3L D2 U2 L' 2D L 3L' 3D2 3U F L' 2L' R' 2U U2 3R2 2D 3L' 2R2 2U2 2R R' 3F' 2L' 3D2 3B 2U2 U 3B2 3D2 B2 2B 3B 3F2 D 3D' 2F 3L 2R' F L R2 2B L 2L2 3R' 3D' R' 2U2 2F2 D' 3U 3F2 3U' L 2F 3R' 2D B' F
*3. *2U 2L 2F2 3R2 2F 2R' 3F' 2F2 L' 2L2 2U2 F2 2R2 2B' 2L R' B2 2D2 R 2B 3D' B2 3R2 2U' 2R2 D F' 3L' B' 2U2 2B' 3L' R' 3U2 L 2B2 3B2 F' 3L2 3D' B' R2 2B2 3U U 2L2 3B 3F2 3L 2B 3F' 2F2 3L2 3D 3L' 3R' 2D2 2B' 3R2 3B' 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F' 3U 2F 2U2 2L 3L 3D2 B L2 3R 2D2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2F 2D' U 2R2 D 2U2 R2 D2 2F' 3D' 3R 3D' 2R 3D2 L2 3L2 2R U' L 3B 3D' U' F
*4. *3F2 2F 2L' B' 3F D' U2 F2 R2 3F' L' 3D L 2F2 D' 3B' 2D2 3U L 2R' 2D' U' R2 2B2 2D 3D' R2 B 3B' 2L' 2U' 2L 3B' 3F2 F' U' 2R' 2B2 3U' 2F' 2L' 3L 2R' D 2B2 3U2 2F2 L' 2B 3F' 2R 3D' L2 D' 3L2 3B' D2 3F 2D2 2B R2 F 3U2 3F2 3R 2D' 2U L 2L2 3F 2D B' 2B2 3B 2F2 3R R' 2F 3R2 R' D2 2D' 3U' 3B' 2D2 3B 3F' 3R2 2U' U2 2R2 U2 2R' B 3F' D2 2U' B' 3R2 D'
*5. *3F' 3L' 3B U2 2R 2F2 2U' B2 L U2 2R' U2 3L2 2R R 3D U' 3B 2U U' 3B2 3D2 2F' R' 3F2 3D2 3U U2 3F2 3R2 2F' F L2 3L 2D' 3D2 2U2 2L2 R 2U' 3F2 3D' 2U' 3L F' 3U' U R2 2D2 2U B2 U 3L2 D2 3D' 3U 2F 3L' 3U F2 3U' 3R2 D2 3F U 2B' 3B 2F' F 3U L U B 2U 3F 2F 3D2 3F2 3R 2U2 2L2 2R2 3F 2F 2D' 3L2 3D' U B 2F' 2U2 3B 2R D' 3D 2U' 2B F 3L 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U R2 F U' R2 U2 R'
*2. *F' R F' U F2 U' R F2 U2
*3. *U' R' U R F' R2 F2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 L' B D2 L' D F2 R2 L U2 L2 R' B Rw' Uw2
*2. *U2 L' U L2 R U L2 F' L' U' R U2 D' F2 B2 D2 B F2 R U' R Fw' Uw
*3. *D U L F2 R' U' F B U' B F2 D' R U' B' R2 B R L2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' B Rw2 F D Uw B Fw L B' D' Uw U' R2 U' L B2 L' Rw2 U2 F' Rw F L2 B2 Fw' F2 L Uw' B2 Rw F' U2 Fw' F' L R2 F2 L
*2. *B' L Rw2 D' Fw2 D Uw' B' L' U L F Rw2 Fw F L2 F2 U' B' Fw D2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw Rw2 D' Rw Fw L' R' Fw2 Rw Uw R' F L2 R' D B
*3. *D2 Uw F L' U R' D Rw' R D F2 U2 Rw R' B F U R Fw2 F' D2 R' U R' U Fw D' Fw2 D' F' L R2 Uw' Rw' D2 F' D' L Fw2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Rw2 Bw D' Dw2 Rw B Fw F' U' R2 B' F2 Dw B D Dw2 Bw' F2 D Dw2 Uw U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F Uw Fw' Uw Lw2 Uw U2 F' D L R' Dw2 B' D2 Dw' Uw U B F' Uw' R' U2 Fw' D F Uw Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw' Bw L2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *R2 Uw L' Rw2 R2 B D' Fw' F2 Lw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 F L Rw R Uw2 B' U Rw2 U B' Rw2 Dw B Fw' Lw2 U2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Dw L' R Uw2 L' Rw B2 D Dw2 U2 Lw D Uw2 F2 L2 D Lw' Dw2 F' Dw2 Bw R2 Fw2 L' Lw2 D
*3. *Uw L' F' Dw F' D F2 L' Bw2 Fw L Lw' R' F' Uw' L' U' F' Dw' Uw2 Bw F2 L D2 R2 F' U L' R' Dw' R D' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' D' Dw2 U Rw Dw' F' Lw' B Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D' F' Uw Fw F2 D' B2 L Lw Bw Fw' Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2B2 F 2R D 2F 3U2 3F2 R2 2U' L 2R2 3U2 U2 2R' F 2L R' 3U' 2F' 2L2 3F' 2F2 2R D F 2D 3F D' F' R2 3U 3R2 2F 2U L2 R2 D' L' 2B' 2R2 D2 3U 2U2 U' 2B' 2F2 2D' 2U 3F' 2D' 2L' 3U' 2U U' L 2R' 2D2 L 2D' 2L 2R U2 2L2 R' 2F L2 R' 3F' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 3R' 2B' F2 D2 2D2 2L2 2D' 3B 2R 2B2 D2 3L' 2U' B2 2D' 3U2 2L 2R B' 2R 3B2 3R2 3B' 3F2 D2 3D' U' L 3L2 3R F2 2R D2 3U2 2B2 R2 2B R2 3D 3U' 2U' L' 3F2 F D 2L 3L' 3R' 2R R D2 2U2 U' L2 2R' 2B' 2L 3R B' 3F 3L' D 3D' 3R 2R' 2B2 U' B' 2F' 3L2 2D2 F R2 U 3B' 3F2 2F2 U' 3F2 2L2 2F 3U' 2R2 2B' 2F2 3R' 3U L' 3B2 2R F2 D2 2D2 U' L 2L 2R R' B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L U L2 F' U2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R U F' R U2 R' B L' B' Rw Uw
*2. *D L2 U' B D' L' D R2 B2 U' D2 B F' L R' D2 B2 D2 R2 U F Rw2 Uw
*3. *B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' U' B' U' R B2 D2 B' L' B' L2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*4. *U' R' B' D' F' R D R' U L2 F L D F' U F' L' U' L2 R U2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *B2 F' R' L' D F U' L2 U2 F' D R' B' D' B R2 B2 R2 D Fw Uw2
*6. *U D' L2 U' D2 R2 U2 F D F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B U2 L2 B F Rw Uw2
*7. *B' L2 B2 L2 F2 B D2 B D B2 F2 D' F' L U2 R2 B L2 F' B2 Rw Uw
*8. *D' B D2 R' U' B' D L U2 B' L' F' D2 R' B L' B' D L R2 Fw Uw2
*9. *F' R L D R' D L B2 U' D' F L' U2 D2 F' U D L' B R2 B Rw' Uw
*10. *L D' L R F L B R F U2 D2 B D' F D L U' B2 D L' Fw Uw2
*11. *F2 B' R2 B R' L2 F' R' L D L B U D F U L' D2 F Rw2 Uw
*12. *B L D2 R D F2 B' R' U2 B L' U' D2 B D' L B' R D2 U2 F' Rw Uw'
*13. *R' L2 B2 L' R F L' D U2 F2 B2 L B L U D R2 D R2 Fw' Uw
*14. *D2 F' U2 F' D' B' F' L' B2 U' L U' D2 R' U2 D' F D' R B' Rw' Uw2
*15. *B2 R F2 B2 U B2 U2 F' B U F B2 U F2 D2 R2 L D' L' Fw Uw
*16. *F2 L' F' D' B2 D R2 D' U' L R' F' B' L' F' R L F B2 U' B2 Rw' Uw
*17. *L' F2 R' L2 F' D' L' R2 D2 L' R' F' R2 L2 D L R' D' L R Fw' Uw
*18. *R2 L' D' R' U R B2 R U F U' F2 R L' F U2 B' L D2 Rw Uw2
*19. *B2 D B' U B' F2 L F2 B' U D2 B' D' B2 F D2 U' F' D
*20. *F B L D L R2 B U2 F' L' D' U2 F' D R' F2 D2 B F' D'
*21. *L2 U2 B F R' D' R' B L' D2 R D2 U' F2 D' U L U B2 L U
*22. *D' F U' B R2 F' U F B2 D R2 U2 L R2 B2 U B F2 U F2 R'
*23. *B F R2 L2 B2 R' B2 D' R L' F' L D2 U2 F2 R' L U' B2 F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*24. *R' B' F2 R' F2 B U' B2 L2 U' R D2 U F' L U' D' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*25. *U F2 D' U' B' F' U2 F2 R2 D R D' L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U' Rw Uw'
*26. *L2 R F U' R U2 R2 B2 L B' D U L' D L' R D2 L2 F Rw2 Uw
*27. *R2 B U R L' B' D' U F2 U' D2 F2 L' D' F2 R U' B' F' D' U Fw Uw'
*28. *F B L2 U D R F' U2 D' B F' D2 L2 B' F U D' B L' D R' Fw Uw2
*29. *L2 R F B2 L2 B2 D R' D' B R' D' U' F2 U F' U2 L2 D Rw Uw
*30. *L U' B2 L2 U R' U2 F B2 R B2 D L' R F2 B L2 B2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *F2 R D2 R' F' B2 U R B2 R' D' U' B F2 U R L' B2 R L' U' Fw Uw
*32. *D F R2 D F B U' R U R2 D F' D F R' F U D F Rw Uw2
*33. *R U R' L U R' U' B2 D' L U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' L Fw Uw
*34. *D F L2 F B2 R2 L2 U' B' F' U B2 L' D' B' R2 L' U' R2 L U Rw Uw'
*35. *L U D2 F' L2 B L' U2 F' R2 L2 D B2 F' U' D' F R2 L' U Fw' Uw'
*36. *F2 D' U2 F U2 R L D' L2 D F R' B' D U L2 B2 L' U2 F Rw' Uw2
*37. *U D2 F2 U' B U B U' L2 R2 B' R' L2 B U D B2 F U' Fw' Uw2
*38. *F' L' B2 U B L D2 L' U2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 R F D' R D Rw Uw
*39. *B2 L' F2 U R F' L D' L' U2 F2 U' L' R' B U2 B F' U Rw' Uw2
*40. *B2 R U R' B' D' L' U2 D B' U' B' U' L2 R' B D' L F' U' Fw' Uw2
*41. *U2 L' R F L' F2 R D' F2 U F D' R' F L U F2 D' L2 B Uw2
*42. *R' D' F' D2 R B' L2 B2 L' F' R F2 R' F2 U F D L D2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*43. *L2 F' R U' R B2 R' U B D L' U' D' F' U R L' U2 D2 B' U' Rw' Uw'
*44. *U' L' F' B2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D R B2 U' F2 D U2 F' B L Fw' Uw2
*45. *R B' F' R' U L R2 U' R B' U' R L D' B R' U R2 U F' D' Rw Uw2
*46. *F2 U' F R' D2 B' R2 F2 L D2 F D2 B2 F L2 R2 F B D Rw' Uw'
*47. *B' D2 U F2 L B F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L D' U' R' U' L D' B'
*48. *U' F U2 R' U2 B2 U R2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L' D2 L2 D U' Rw Uw2
*49. *D' F B' L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 L' U' L B L2 R2 B2 R B U Rw'
*50. *R F D2 F' L2 F B D2 L D2 F2 D' F2 B' U' F L U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*51. *L' R2 F2 L' F U' F B2 R' B2 U2 D' B2 U' D' B U2 L F'
*52. *U' D' B F' L R' D L' D' L' B D' R L D2 F U2 L B Rw2 Uw2
*53. *L F' B' D L R2 D F2 D U' B2 L U D' F D' B2 L' R2 U' R Fw Uw2
*54. *L2 F' L' F R2 B' F' D2 L' U2 R' U D2 R' F D' R' U F' R Fw' Uw
*55. *R B2 U' F B2 R2 D2 U F' L B' D' F R B' R' F' L' R2 U' Fw Uw2
*56. *L2 D' R' F2 U L' R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 R L B R F' U2 R2 D Rw Uw2
*57. *F D' F' R D2 U2 R F2 B' L U B2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U D Rw Uw'
*58. *B' F2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B U' D2 F D' L' R2 B2 F D' R L Fw Uw
*59. *U L' U2 D' B' U' D' R2 F2 L B2 L' D' L2 R' B' R' F R U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*60. *R' F R' F2 U F' U2 L R' B F D2 R' L2 U' B' R2 B U Rw' Uw'
*61. *U D' L2 F L2 R U R' F' R2 D2 R' D2 R F' D U' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*62. *L D2 R' D2 F2 U' D' F' D2 L D' U B U2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 B R2 Fw Uw'
*63. *B R2 F B R D2 F R U' B' F R B' F' R' B' D U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*64. *F U L B2 F' L U2 R D U' B R U2 R2 D2 B' R B2 F2 Rw Uw'
*65. *F2 L2 B F U L2 D' L B L' U D L2 B L B' D2 R2 D2
*66. *F R2 B U B' R U2 B' F' R2 L F B' L' B2 U2 D2 L' B' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*67. *L2 D R2 D F D' U' L R F B D L2 D F2 U F D' L2 D B Rw' Uw
*68. *B L F L2 B R' U R2 U F R D F R' D' F2 B D' R2 L D Fw' Uw'
*69. *B' R F2 D R U B2 R L2 F D L D R U R' U' F' D' R2 U Rw' Uw2
*70. *B' U' D2 R2 L F B' L' F R B' U D' B2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 F L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U R' U2 B L2 U' L U R2 B
*2. *D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' D' U2 R D B' U2 F' R
*3. *D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R' B L F' D' R B2 R' D2 U
*4. *B' R' U' B2 L' F2 U R' L' F L F2 R F2 D2 L B2 R D2 B2
*5. *B D B' L' U F' R F2 L' D B U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L F2 L U2 L' F2 L' R' U2 R' U F2 U2 F' L' F' L2 F' R'
*2. *B2 L2 F' D' B R' F2 L' F D F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2
*3. *U2 L D2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U2 B L' U' B F2 R B' L' D' U'
*4. *B2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D' B' U' L D F D L' B2
*5. *D R F D2 F L2 F' B' R D F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B' R2 B' U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 U R U B' L' U2 R D R' F
*2. *L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 U B2 U' R' B' U F D2 F' D B R' F2
*3. *R' D2 L' B2 R D2 L D2 R D2 F' U L D2 U2 L' D2 F L' B
*4. *D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F U B U L' B2 D' U' B
*5. *R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U L' F2 D B2 L2 U' F U2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F D' U2 F' L' B' F2 U' L2 U' B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' B' F U2 R' D2 L B L R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 R B' R' F R' U F2 L F R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R F' R U' F U
*3. *L F2 R2 U2 R F2 R B2 R' F2 D' U' L B F U L D2 L R
*4. *Fw2 U2 B' U R' D2 Fw' Rw2 D U' Rw' U L2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw B F R2 Fw D2 F Uw2 B Rw R' Uw2 U' Rw F' L2 F' Rw U' B2 R2 Fw' F2 U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U2 F U F2 U' R2 U'
*3. *U D' R L D R' U F2 R' D F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B'
*4. *L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D L D' B F' Rw' R' Fw R2 Uw2 U B2 F2 R' Fw' U B F Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' D' U F' U R2 F' U' F L2 Rw2 U L
*5. *R' B Fw' U' B U2 F D L Lw B' Dw B Bw2 F R2 Dw Fw2 D' Uw' Rw Bw2 U2 F2 Uw' L U Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 R2 Bw2 L D2 Dw' Fw' D' Dw2 U Rw D' U' R2 Bw2 Rw Fw' F' R B2 F' Lw' Rw F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U
*3. *U' F U' R L2 B L' B' D F R B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2
*4. *L F2 L2 F' R B' Fw' L2 U B' L B Fw2 U F' R' U' F' L' Fw2 D2 U L' D2 B2 R D' B2 Uw U' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 L' U' L2 F
*5. *Rw' Fw' L Rw2 U' Fw' Dw' F2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' D' Dw R2 Bw' D Uw' F Uw2 Fw' R2 U2 L' R' B' Bw' Fw2 Uw U' L' R D' L2 Lw Rw' B' Bw2 Rw' B' Dw' Uw F Dw' Uw2 B Fw' D' Lw Rw' R2 D Lw' B' F' Dw' Lw' D' R Fw'
*6. *2F2 2L' 2U' 2B' L 2L' 2D' L2 3R' 2R F2 2L 2R2 2B' F2 L2 2B 3R 2D' 2U' L' D2 3U B2 3U' U B 2F' 2D 2U2 B2 2D' 2B' D' R2 3F' D2 2B' 2L 2B2 3F2 3U' 2U' 3F' R B 2F' F L' 2R' 2B 3R R' 2D 3U 2U' U 3F2 2U F2 L2 2U2 U' 3R U' 2F 2U 2F' D2 2D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B' D' F U2 L' D F2 U2 R' U
*4. *D L2 R' Uw' U2 B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw B' Fw2 Rw' D2 U' Fw2 F' R D' L2 B' L Rw' R' U' Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 L' D2 U Fw' Rw D2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw'
*5. *D2 U2 B2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw D2 Dw' L Bw' Uw' Bw' D F Rw' Dw2 R' U' Rw Fw Rw2 R' Dw' Uw' Bw2 Uw U' Lw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Uw L Lw2 D' Dw2 L F2 Dw Uw' B R' Uw2 B2 Bw Dw2 U' R' B2 Lw' B Bw2 D U' Lw' D Lw'
*6. *2U2 L 3R 3U 2R' 2D2 2R2 3F2 2D2 F 3R' D' 2U' 2L' 2U2 R D2 2L U2 R' 2B' D 2L2 2B 3U 3F2 2R 3U' B 2U2 2B' 2R2 2B2 3U' U 3F2 D 2D' 2U2 L2 2L R F 2D2 R2 B' 2B2 D 2D 3U' 2F' 3R2 D 3F2 2F 2D2 3U' 2B L2 2U2 3R2 2B2 2R R' 3U' L' R2 2U F2 2D
*7. *3R 3F D 3L U2 2B 2R 3B2 2L 3L' R 3D2 3L' 2R2 D2 B2 3B' L 2B 2D2 R2 D' 2R2 3D2 2U 2L' 2B' 2U2 2L 3L F 2U' R' 3B 3F' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U' 3F' F 2D2 B' 2B 2L2 2U 3B 3F 3U U' 2F' U' 3R' B' 2D2 3U2 2B2 2D2 L2 U2 3L2 R 2D2 B2 3B 3R' 3U' L2 R' 3D' R 3F' 2F R F 2L 3R R B' 3R B' F2 2D2 R2 D B 3F F' R 2B L U' 3R 3D' R2 F' L2 3L2 2R2 R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR0+ DL5+ UL4+ U3- R6+ D6+ L2- ALL2- y2 U2- R5- D2- L5+ ALL4- 
*2. *UR5+ DR1- DL0+ UL5- U6+ R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R5- D3+ L2+ ALL2- DR DL 
*3. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1- UL5- U0+ R5- D4- L5+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R1- D3+ L3- ALL6+ DL 
*4. *UR5- DR4+ DL1+ UL6+ U0+ R2- D5+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R4+ D1- L3+ ALL5- DR 
*5. *UR6+ DR1+ DL6+ UL5- U5- R0+ D3- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R4- D3+ L5- ALL3- DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' B L R L U L l' b u'
*2. *U B U' R' L R' B' U L' b' u
*3. *U R' U L' B R' L' B U r' u
*4. *L B L' U B' L U R' l' b' u'
*5. *U' L' U' R' B L B U' l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(4, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B U' R' U' B L B U' L
*2. *U L R L R U' L B' L' B L'
*3. *U B U' B R L' R U' L U' L'
*4. *B R U' B U' L' R' L' R' L R
*5. *R B L R' B' U R' U' B' U L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R F' U' R' U R U' F
*3. *F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F R' U F2 R D B' U2 L' U'
*4. *U' R2 D' U2 B2 Uw' B L F2 R2 F2 Uw2 B' F Rw2 D B2 Fw D Fw2 F' R U2 Fw L2 U' Rw2 F' Uw' R' Uw' U' B2 Rw2 R2 D2 U' B2 Fw2 D'
*5. *D F R' Uw' Bw R' B' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Rw Uw2 U' L B L2 Rw' Bw2 U' B Dw' L2 Lw R' Dw2 Lw' Rw R' Uw Rw Dw2 L R Uw2 Bw2 D Uw2 R U Bw Rw2 Bw' F2 L Lw' R' Bw' F' Uw Bw F2 Rw' Dw2 B' F Uw2 L2 Rw2 U' F2
*OH. *U2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B' U' R' F' D' L U' L2 F
*Clock. *UR3+ DR2- DL4- UL4- U6+ R2+ D2+ L5- ALL3- y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L3- ALL2+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B' R' B' R' L' R B' L' r b' u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -4)
*Skewb. *U B L' B U R U R B R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' f' r' R f' r b' l' b B L F L' B L' F R
*2. *F' b' f r f' r' L F' L' R F' L' R F R
*3. *R' f' F l' b r f l F R F R B L B' R F'
*4. *B' l' L F' b' r' f l b L B' F' L R F' L' B' F
*5. *L R r' R B' b' l r L' F R B R B' F R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw R Bw L B' Uw' L' Bw' Uw' L' R Uw' Bw' Rw Bw Uw Bw Rw' u r' b'
*2. *Lw' Rw' U L' R' B Lw Rw U Bw' L' Lw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Lw' Rw Lw' l r b'
*3. *Uw Rw Uw' L' Rw U Lw Uw L' R' B Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw' Lw' l' b
*4. *U Lw U L' B' Uw Bw Rw U L' Rw Bw Uw Lw Bw' Uw Rw u r'
*5. *Uw R' Uw B Rw U L Uw Lw R' B Bw Lw Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw Lw Bw r b'


----------



## Lux (Dec 7, 2019)

3x3
(18.13), 18.70, 20.80, (22.26), 20.05
Ao5: 19.85


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 9, 2019)

I am gonna surpass AvGaulen in terms of solves next week placing me third with overall solves :O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry I'm very late with this - these are the results from a week ago.

Results for week 49: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(143)
1.  1.50 Cuber2113
1.  1.50 asacuber
3.  1.54 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.57 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.72 ExultantCarn
7.  1.74 OriginalUsername
8.  1.77 Legomanz
9.  2.05 Sean Hartman
10.  2.07 Angry_Mob
11.  2.22 NathanaelCubes
12.  2.32 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.35 Imran Rahman
14.  2.37 parkertrager
15.  2.45 Liam Wadek
16.  2.49 Dream Cubing
17.  2.56 Luke Garrett
18.  2.61 jancsi02
18.  2.61 Toothcraver55
20.  2.65 cuberkid10
21.  2.68 Nutybaconator
22.  2.76 AlphaCam625
23.  2.83 Michał Krasowski
24.  2.84 OwenB
24.  2.84 dycocubix
26.  2.85 JoXCuber
27.  2.87 ichcubegern
28.  2.92 mihnea3000
29.  2.93 Coinman_
30.  2.95 boroc226han
31.  2.98 eyeball321
32.  3.00 Jami Viljanen
33.  3.03 skewber10
34.  3.04 BraydenTheCuber
35.  3.07 Trig0n
36.  3.08 BradyCubes08
37.  3.10 remopihel
38.  3.18 tJardigradHe
39.  3.23 MrKuba600
39.  3.23 cubingpatrol
41.  3.26 Ontricus
42.  3.29 AidanNoogie
43.  3.30 Zeke Mackay
43.  3.30 dollarstorecubes
45.  3.33 DGCubes
45.  3.33 Underwatercuber
47.  3.36 V.Kochergin
48.  3.42 typo56
49.  3.49 weatherman223
50.  3.56 SpiFunTastic
51.  3.57 Cheng
51.  3.57 BradenTheMagician
53.  3.64 Matthew d
53.  3.64 riz3ndrr
55.  3.67 smackbadatskewb
56.  3.73 Kit Clement
57.  3.74 Antto Pitkänen
58.  3.79 d2polld
59.  3.82 Valken
60.  3.84 VJW
61.  3.86 LYZ
62.  3.88 Fred Lang
62.  3.88 MrCuberLP
64.  3.91 wuque man
65.  3.95 KrokosB
65.  3.95 Metallic Silver
67.  3.96 Sub1Hour
68.  3.99 NewoMinx
69.  4.01 Hargun02
70.  4.05 Neb
71.  4.06 Logan
72.  4.15 GTGil
73.  4.16 MCuber
74.  4.17 Dylan Swarts
75.  4.22 Jscuber
76.  4.36 Rollercoasterben
76.  4.36 Infraredlizards
78.  4.42 george dunners
79.  4.43 bennettstouder
80.  4.49 2017LAMB06
81.  4.52 ThatLucas
82.  4.54 begiuli65
83.  4.55 DesertWolf
84.  4.56 tavery343
85.  4.58 Comvat
86.  4.60 Parke187
87.  4.62 oliver sitja sichel
88.  4.68 trav1
89.  4.70 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  4.71 M O
91.  4.75 VIBE_ZT
92.  4.81 fun at the joy
93.  4.83 [email protected]
94.  4.84 Alpha cuber
95.  4.86 Ian Pang
96.  4.90 Jaycubes
97.  4.91 abunickabhi
98.  4.96 Teh Keng Foo
99.  5.00 connorlacrosse
100.  5.02 abhijat
101.  5.07 MarixPix
102.  5.11 Jmuncuber
103.  5.12 dschieses
104.  5.16 wearephamily1719
105.  5.18 RandomPerson84
105.  5.18 topppits
107.  5.28 Immolated-Marmoset
108.  5.30 Pratyush Manas
109.  5.32 MattP98
109.  5.32 ngmh
111.  5.33 qT Tp
112.  5.42 ostrich001
113.  5.53 Glomnipotent
114.  5.66 Henry Lipka
115.  5.74 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  5.77 [email protected]
117.  5.80 BenChristman1
118.  5.93 RyanP12
119.  5.94 Kal-Flo
120.  6.18 John Benwell
121.  6.19 2019DWYE01
122.  6.28 Caleb Arnette
123.  6.33 Alea
124.  6.39 brad711
125.  6.56 Nayano
126.  6.60 taco_schell
127.  6.64 SonofRonan
128.  6.73 Mike Hughey
129.  6.92 NASCARDude25
130.  7.05 UnknownCanvas
131.  7.13 Thelegend12
132.  7.40 DarkSavage
133.  7.50 PingPongCuber
134.  8.25 freshcuber.de
135.  8.63 Petri Krzywacki
136.  8.97 One Wheel
137.  9.59 Nathanael Robertson
138.  10.75 sporteisvogel
139.  11.21 Jacck
140.  11.93 MatsBergsten
141.  12.28 PetrusQuber
142.  12.94 hollower147
143.  18.98 Mr_Tiger420


*3x3x3*(174)
1.  6.83 Cuber2113
2.  7.28 jancsi02
3.  7.40 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  7.75 Luke Garrett
5.  7.81 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.34 Zach Clark
7.  8.42 Zeke Mackay
8.  8.43 tJardigradHe
9.  8.53 parkertrager
10.  8.61 cuberkid10
11.  8.67 OriginalUsername
12.  8.81 JakubDrobny
13.  8.86 Sean Hartman
14.  8.87 asacuber
15.  8.91 Jscuber
16.  9.00 riz3ndrr
17.  9.03 Dream Cubing
18.  9.05 Toothcraver55
18.  9.05 dycocubix
20.  9.11 BradyCubes08
21.  9.14 mihnea3000
22.  9.22 Cheng
23.  9.30 LYZ
24.  9.38 smackbadatskewb
25.  9.39 2017LAMB06
26.  9.49 MichaelNielsen
27.  9.53 turtwig
28.  9.63 ExultantCarn
29.  9.70 Michał Krasowski
29.  9.70 NathanaelCubes
31.  9.76 boroc226han
32.  9.77 wuque man
33.  9.79 zhata
33.  9.79 YoniStrass
35.  9.81 MrKuba600
36.  9.89 AidanNoogie
36.  9.89 yourmotherfly
38.  9.90 TipsterTrickster
39.  9.99 Hargun02
40.  10.00 NewoMinx
41.  10.02 Keenan Johnson
42.  10.43 OwenB
43.  10.49 DGCubes
44.  10.51 RandomPerson84
45.  10.53 Legomanz
46.  10.54 AlphaCam625
47.  10.64 JoXCuber
48.  10.69 GTGil
49.  10.72 Shadowjockey
50.  10.73 Nutybaconator
51.  10.91 DhruvA
52.  10.93 dollarstorecubes
53.  10.95 Ontricus
54.  11.00 Coinman_
55.  11.01 Michael DeLaRosa
56.  11.27 KrokosB
57.  11.28 typo56
58.  11.29 BradenTheMagician
59.  11.32 [email protected]
60.  11.36 abunickabhi
61.  11.45 cubingpatrol
62.  11.59 V.Kochergin
63.  11.64 ichcubegern
64.  11.67 Cooki348
64.  11.67 Logan
66.  11.76 Teh Keng Foo
67.  11.80 Antto Pitkänen
68.  11.84 Isaac Latta
69.  11.89 eyeball321
70.  11.94 Valken
71.  12.05 VJW
71.  12.05 sigalig
73.  12.06 MartinN13
74.  12.07 trav1
75.  12.21 Fred Lang
76.  12.29 Sub1Hour
77.  12.33 skewber10
78.  12.39 Dylan Swarts
79.  12.40 Neb
80.  12.43 weatherman223
81.  12.49 begiuli65
81.  12.49 MattP98
83.  12.58 ostrich001
84.  12.79 Jami Viljanen
84.  12.79 TheNoobCuber
86.  12.81 [email protected]
87.  12.82 nikodem.rudy
88.  13.01 abhijat
88.  13.01 Liam Wadek
90.  13.07 OJ Cubing
91.  13.08 MCuber
92.  13.21 Chris Van Der Brink
93.  13.33 SpiFunTastic
94.  13.38 MarixPix
95.  13.42 xyzzy
96.  13.46 Underwatercuber
97.  13.55 remopihel
97.  13.55 Parke187
99.  13.60 d2polld
100.  13.64 Glomnipotent
101.  13.70 20luky3
102.  13.86 Kit Clement
103.  13.97 MrCuberLP
103.  13.97 Trig0n
105.  14.05 Ian Pang
106.  14.08 brad711
107.  14.18 RyanP12
108.  14.34 KingCanyon
108.  14.34 Rollercoasterben
110.  14.60 Metallic Silver
111.  14.65 Angry_Mob
112.  14.76 BraydenTheCuber
113.  14.79 epride17
114.  14.82 oliver sitja sichel
115.  14.88 Immolated-Marmoset
116.  14.94 SpeedCubeReview
117.  15.08 Jmuncuber
118.  15.19 mikiwow123
119.  15.35 Alpha cuber
120.  15.37 bennettstouder
121.  15.39 Infraredlizards
122.  15.61 tavery343
123.  15.74 revaldoah
124.  15.93 Jaycubes
125.  15.96 pizzacrust
126.  16.18 [email protected]
127.  16.21 Matthew d
128.  16.22 DesertWolf
129.  16.23 george dunners
130.  16.30 audiophile121
131.  16.33 Henry Lipka
132.  16.39 Kal-Flo
133.  17.12 VIBE_ZT
134.  17.15 Alea
135.  17.17 ngmh
136.  17.32 Caleb Arnette
137.  17.58 John Benwell
138.  17.60 [email protected]
139.  17.77 Nayano
140.  18.24 topppits
141.  18.87 UnknownCanvas
142.  18.97 SonofRonan
143.  19.07 Petri Krzywacki
144.  19.37 qT Tp
145.  19.42 InlandEmpireCuber
146.  19.67 Lykos
147.  19.68 icarneiro
148.  19.85 Lux
149.  20.36 taco_schell
150.  21.01 PingPongCuber
151.  21.27 BenChristman1
152.  21.39 [email protected]
153.  21.73 Comvat
154.  21.79 connorlacrosse
155.  22.32 Mike Hughey
156.  22.77 Thelegend12
157.  23.28 MarkA64
158.  23.43 One Wheel
159.  23.60 2019DWYE01
160.  23.91 sporteisvogel
161.  25.51 DarkSavage
162.  25.75 PetrusQuber
163.  26.80 hollower147
164.  26.89 dschieses
165.  27.80 Pratyush Manas
166.  28.83 freshcuber.de
167.  29.01 NASCARDude25
168.  29.54 wearephamily1719
169.  29.80 Nathanael Robertson
170.  29.85 MJCuber05
171.  30.42 Jacck
172.  37.29 MatsBergsten
173.  46.04 Greycube
174.  1:42.13 Mr_Tiger420


*4x4x4*(103)
1.  29.38 cuberkid10
2.  30.95 Dream Cubing
3.  31.23 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  31.85 LYZ
5.  32.38 Sean Hartman
6.  33.38 Khairur Rachim
7.  34.25 OriginalUsername
8.  35.19 wuque man
9.  35.50 MrKuba600
10.  36.17 mihnea3000
11.  36.23 ichcubegern
12.  37.23 Valken
13.  37.42 JoXCuber
14.  38.21 Toothcraver55
15.  38.50 AidanNoogie
16.  39.37 2017LAMB06
17.  39.38 BradenTheMagician
18.  39.43 Jscuber
19.  39.86 typo56
20.  40.26 DhruvA
21.  41.35 cubingpatrol
22.  41.56 NewoMinx
23.  41.70 BradyCubes08
24.  42.37 asacuber
25.  42.65 Luke Garrett
26.  42.67 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  42.75 dollarstorecubes
28.  43.00 Coinman_
29.  43.60 TipsterTrickster
30.  43.78 boroc226han
31.  44.70 Ontricus
32.  44.73 riz3ndrr
33.  44.74 MCuber
34.  44.90 DGCubes
35.  44.97 ostrich001
36.  45.25 abunickabhi
37.  46.75 Teh Keng Foo
38.  47.36 MattP98
39.  47.67 20luky3
40.  47.94 AlphaCam625
41.  48.16 zhata
42.  48.21 Fred Lang
43.  48.36 Keenan Johnson
44.  48.83 Neb
45.  49.51 Sub1Hour
46.  50.31 Logan
47.  50.65 trav1
48.  50.71 begiuli65
49.  51.03 xyzzy
50.  51.15 TheNoobCuber
51.  51.29 MarixPix
52.  51.34 smackbadatskewb
53.  51.37 swankfukinc
54.  51.89 V.Kochergin
55.  52.27 RandomPerson84
56.  52.59 Kit Clement
57.  54.19 Dylan Swarts
58.  55.35 Henry Lipka
59.  55.50 VJW
60.  56.28 Rollercoasterben
61.  56.77 DesertWolf
62.  57.25 Liam Wadek
63.  58.30 weatherman223
64.  58.58 Antto Pitkänen
65.  58.64 Nutybaconator
66.  1:00.12 tavery343
67.  1:00.43 MrCuberLP
68.  1:01.86 Parke187
69.  1:02.35 topppits
70.  1:02.57 d2polld
71.  1:02.65 qT Tp
72.  1:03.07 John Benwell
73.  1:03.57 brad711
74.  1:04.17 Metallic Silver
75.  1:04.64 Infraredlizards
76.  1:04.69 Alea
77.  1:06.21 eyeball321
78.  1:07.24 pizzacrust
79.  1:07.75 Nayano
80.  1:09.24 VIBE_ZT
81.  1:10.92 ngmh
82.  1:11.48 bennettstouder
83.  1:14.42 One Wheel
84.  1:15.16 KingCanyon
85.  1:18.73 2019DWYE01
86.  1:23.20 Ian Pang
87.  1:25.53 PingPongCuber
88.  1:25.63 Matthew d
89.  1:26.13 Petri Krzywacki
90.  1:27.29 Comvat
91.  1:28.68 Mike Hughey
92.  1:30.87 [email protected]
93.  1:31.92 wearephamily1719
94.  1:35.46 Thelegend12
95.  1:39.11 taco_schell
96.  1:39.27 sporteisvogel
97.  1:40.91 BraydenTheCuber
98.  1:43.13 BenChristman1
99.  1:56.17 Jacck
100.  2:24.79 MatsBergsten
101.  3:07.69 hollower147
102.  DNF MartinN13
102.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  55.50 jancsi02
2.  56.23 Dream Cubing
3.  57.64 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  58.42 Sean Hartman
5.  1:00.20 cuberkid10
6.  1:02.30 OriginalUsername
7.  1:02.72 AidanNoogie
8.  1:07.05 LYZ
9.  1:08.00 ichcubegern
10.  1:09.50 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:13.48 MrKuba600
12.  1:13.56 NewoMinx
13.  1:14.11 Michał Krasowski
14.  1:14.48 TipsterTrickster
15.  1:15.16 Coinman_
16.  1:16.10 Valken
17.  1:17.02 MCuber
18.  1:17.82 Luke Garrett
19.  1:18.34 ostrich001
20.  1:20.93 DhruvA
21.  1:23.11 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:23.39 boroc226han
23.  1:25.12 Toothcraver55
24.  1:26.40 typo56
25.  1:26.87 V.Kochergin
26.  1:26.90 fun at the joy
27.  1:27.67 xyzzy
28.  1:27.81 abunickabhi
29.  1:28.12 Sub1Hour
30.  1:29.69 Ontricus
31.  1:30.01 begiuli65
32.  1:30.57 BradenTheMagician
33.  1:33.14 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:35.35 Fred Lang
35.  1:35.45 Neb
36.  1:36.54 MattP98
37.  1:36.67 Logan
38.  1:37.71 Keenan Johnson
39.  1:40.05 cubingpatrol
40.  1:40.09 Henry Lipka
41.  1:49.45 MarixPix
42.  1:50.50 Antto Pitkänen
43.  1:51.00 Liam Wadek
44.  1:52.34 MrCuberLP
45.  1:52.47 Rollercoasterben
46.  1:53.32 20luky3
47.  1:54.29 Alea
48.  2:00.16 brad711
49.  2:01.78 GenTheThief
50.  2:08.14 Nayano
51.  2:11.46 John Benwell
52.  2:13.60 KingCanyon
53.  2:13.83 weatherman223
54.  2:14.58 Parke187
55.  2:22.26 One Wheel
56.  2:26.53 2019DWYE01
57.  2:31.02 Petri Krzywacki
58.  2:43.71 qT Tp
59.  2:59.53 PingPongCuber
60.  3:00.79 Matthew d
61.  3:04.65 Jacck
62.  3:07.51 BraydenTheCuber
63.  3:11.97 Thelegend12
64.  3:20.69 sporteisvogel
65.  3:52.47 MatsBergsten
66.  6:13.68 hollower147
67.  DNF MartinN13
67.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:46.98 jancsi02
2.  1:48.30 Dream Cubing
3.  1:53.14 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:04.82 Jscuber
5.  2:13.54 ichcubegern
6.  2:13.83 Valken
7.  2:14.88 OriginalUsername
8.  2:24.96 ostrich001
9.  2:30.28 xyzzy
10.  2:39.10 LYZ
11.  2:48.32 typo56
12.  2:49.62 begiuli65
13.  2:58.49 Dylan Swarts
14.  3:03.73 fun at the joy
15.  3:05.76 Liam Wadek
16.  3:08.76 epride17
17.  3:10.17 Fred Lang
18.  3:13.92 MattP98
19.  3:17.74 Henry Lipka
20.  4:20.40 One Wheel
21.  4:21.64 brad711
22.  4:36.58 Petri Krzywacki
23.  6:53.41 sporteisvogel
24.  6:53.63 PingPongCuber
25.  7:22.36 MatsBergsten
26.  DNF Logan
26.  DNF Alea
26.  DNF Lykos


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:26.06 Dream Cubing
2.  2:32.43 jancsi02
3.  2:39.36 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:55.82 ichcubegern
5.  3:16.86 OriginalUsername
6.  3:32.14 Coinman_
7.  3:48.01 Keroma12
8.  4:35.50 Fred Lang
9.  4:52.04 MattP98
10.  5:07.90 Liam Wadek
11.  5:55.10 John Benwell
12.  5:58.01 brad711
13.  6:08.00 Alea
14.  6:35.39 One Wheel
15.  6:58.59 Petri Krzywacki
16.  11:09.45 sporteisvogel
17.  DNF typo56
17.  DNF Dylan Swarts
17.  DNF Lykos
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(45)
1.  3.79 asacuber
2.  4.28 Michał Krasowski
3.  5.33 Angry_Mob


Spoiler



4.  6.05 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.06 TipsterTrickster
6.  9.17 OriginalUsername
7.  9.37 ExultantCarn
8.  9.98 Nutybaconator
9.  10.26 abunickabhi
10.  10.45 Sean Hartman
11.  11.26 taco_schell
12.  12.23 typo56
13.  12.56 skewber10
14.  14.46 riz3ndrr
15.  17.06 ichcubegern
16.  18.10 smackbadatskewb
17.  19.59 Trig0n
18.  21.31 eyeball321
19.  21.51 MattP98
20.  22.60 [email protected]
21.  23.34 fun at the joy
22.  25.34 Dylan Swarts
23.  25.70 Mike Hughey
24.  25.98 Kit Clement
25.  27.24 MatsBergsten
26.  28.74 dollarstorecubes
27.  28.93 M O
28.  29.95 Glomnipotent
29.  32.13 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  34.02 Valken
31.  35.36 ngmh
32.  38.32 Fred Lang
33.  46.75 AidanNoogie
34.  49.85 Mr_Tiger420
35.  53.10 Jacck
36.  56.40 Matthew d
37.  1:06.07 Nathanael Robertson
38.  1:09.00 DarkSavage
39.  1:10.91 Caleb Arnette
40.  1:18.92 PingPongCuber
41.  1:25.55 Thelegend12
42.  1:29.54 RandomPerson84
43.  3:01.23 hollower147
44.  DNF Dream Cubing
44.  DNF mihnea3000


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  27.32 typo56
2.  27.58 daniel678
3.  34.24 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  34.63 Mikikajek
5.  38.21 NathanaelCubes
6.  42.05 Keroma12
7.  46.14 Keenan Johnson
8.  51.23 Sean Hartman
9.  54.36 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  1:11.12 revaldoah
11.  1:17.58 Ontricus
12.  1:39.87 BradyCubes08
13.  1:44.52 TipsterTrickster
14.  1:49.17 MatsBergsten
15.  1:50.72 fun at the joy
16.  1:52.00 Glomnipotent
17.  1:52.02 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:53.88 elimescube
19.  2:17.79 ichcubegern
20.  2:55.66 Khairur Rachim
21.  3:28.45 Jacck
22.  5:28.10 weatherman223
23.  11:49.76 Thelegend12
24.  34:51.24 hollower147
25.  DNF MattP98
25.  DNF Cheng
25.  DNF zhata
25.  DNF PingPongCuber
25.  DNF PetrusQuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:22.40 abunickabhi
2.  6:39.61 MatsBergsten
3.  9:09.27 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  16:54.43 BradyCubes08
5.  DNF elimescube
5.  DNF Logan
5.  DNF OJ Cubing


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  15:42.84 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Dylan Swarts
2.  DNF Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  22/29 59:58 Keroma12
2.  8/9 54:24 Natanael
3.  5/5 18:21 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  13/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
5.  6/8 52:44 dollarstorecubes
6.  14/25 58:13 Dylan Swarts
7.  8/17 46:58 Mikikajek
7.  1/2 2:12 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)
1.  10.36 Cuber2113
2.  12.17 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.50 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.22 tJardigradHe
5.  13.49 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  13.63 Sean Hartman
7.  13.97 Luke Garrett
8.  14.34 Dream Cubing
9.  15.17 mihnea3000
10.  15.50 2017LAMB06
11.  15.53 turtwig
12.  15.70 smackbadatskewb
13.  15.80 NathanaelCubes
14.  15.88 BradyCubes08
15.  15.96 Jscuber
16.  16.02 NewoMinx
17.  16.10 jancsi02
18.  16.18 LYZ
19.  16.70 AidanNoogie
20.  16.75 Toothcraver55
21.  16.96 riz3ndrr
22.  17.18 ichcubegern
23.  17.24 TipsterTrickster
24.  17.33 Zeke Mackay
25.  17.34 cuberkid10
26.  17.47 Coinman_
27.  18.29 Teh Keng Foo
28.  18.57 dycocubix
29.  18.58 DhruvA
30.  18.71 abunickabhi
31.  18.73 zhata
32.  18.78 V.Kochergin
33.  19.02 MrKuba600
34.  19.10 Ontricus
35.  19.19 AlphaCam625
36.  19.53 MCuber
37.  19.58 dollarstorecubes
38.  19.70 ostrich001
39.  19.72 BradenTheMagician
40.  19.86 Shadowjockey
41.  20.00 nikodem.rudy
42.  20.26 boroc226han
42.  20.26 Cheng
44.  20.27 yourmotherfly
44.  20.27 Jami Viljanen
46.  20.39 wuque man
47.  20.68 Michał Krasowski
48.  20.72 KrokosB
49.  20.93 OwenB
50.  21.18 Nutybaconator
51.  21.33 Logan
52.  21.73 xyzzy
53.  22.11 Cooki348
54.  22.18 Metallic Silver
55.  22.41 DGCubes
56.  23.72 Glomnipotent
57.  23.94 weatherman223
58.  24.39 RandomPerson84
59.  24.51 remopihel
60.  24.76 MattP98
61.  24.85 Antto Pitkänen
62.  24.88 Alpha cuber
63.  24.98 eyeball321
64.  25.31 Kit Clement
65.  25.32 Valken
66.  25.63 Keenan Johnson
67.  25.83 Angry_Mob
68.  26.04 Matthew d
69.  26.26 trav1
70.  26.30 typo56
71.  26.77 Fred Lang
72.  26.83 revaldoah
73.  27.20 Parke187
74.  27.32 epride17
75.  27.42 TheNoobCuber
75.  27.42 Immolated-Marmoset
77.  27.45 begiuli65
78.  27.75 VJW
79.  28.24 brad711
80.  28.33 Neb
81.  28.34 cubingpatrol
82.  28.55 Liam Wadek
83.  29.04 MarixPix
84.  29.36 Dylan Swarts
85.  30.03 ngmh
86.  30.36 VIBE_ZT
87.  31.93 Henry Lipka
88.  32.44 KingCanyon
89.  33.43 Caleb Arnette
90.  33.47 DesertWolf
91.  33.71 bennettstouder
92.  34.01 OJ Cubing
93.  35.32 BraydenTheCuber
94.  35.85 Petri Krzywacki
95.  35.89 Alea
96.  36.13 pizzacrust
97.  36.35 george dunners
98.  36.47 Underwatercuber
99.  37.96 Comvat
100.  39.99 [email protected]
101.  40.35 Mike Hughey
102.  41.17 PingPongCuber
103.  41.26 freshcuber.de
104.  43.49 2019DWYE01
105.  44.64 qT Tp
106.  47.57 One Wheel
107.  49.11 PetrusQuber
108.  49.81 Thelegend12
109.  51.23 hollower147
110.  55.10 [email protected]
111.  59.07 BenChristman1
112.  59.20 Jacck
113.  1:00.29 Kal-Flo
114.  1:05.91 DarkSavage
115.  DNF Lykos
115.  DNF sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 With feet*(12)
1.  33.28 OriginalUsername
2.  37.24 V.Kochergin
3.  43.66 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  46.72 BradenTheMagician
4.  46.72 Sean Hartman
6.  50.73 Zeke Mackay
7.  1:24.47 ichcubegern
8.  1:41.61 One Wheel
9.  1:48.01 ThatLucas
10.  2:11.59 PingPongCuber
11.  2:30.99 Liam Wadek
12.  4:00.98 hollower147


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  53.46 Dream Cubing
2.  1:02.66 dollarstorecubes
3.  1:03.02 hollower147


Spoiler



4.  1:03.48 Fred Lang
5.  1:14.16 TipsterTrickster
6.  1:14.17 Valken
7.  1:15.77 ichcubegern
8.  1:35.26 Mr_Tiger420
9.  1:57.68 [email protected]
10.  2:20.91 BraydenTheCuber
11.  2:45.56 2019DWYE01
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  23.00 (21, 26, 22) WoowyBaby
2.  24.33 (26, 23, 24) Teh Keng Foo
3.  27.33 (29, 26, 27) Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (30, 27, 30) Jack314
5.  29.67 (30, 32, 27) xyzzy
6.  32.00 (33, 32, 31) Jacck
7.  33.00 (34, 37, 28) qT Tp
8.  33.33 (34, 34, 32) Bogdan
9.  36.33 (35, 37, 37) Mike Hughey
10.  39.00 (43, 34, 40) RyuKagamine
11.  68.67 (70, 67, 69) BraydenTheCuber
12.  DNF (27, 28, DNS) Jack
12.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
12.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) kainos
12.  DNF (DNF, 55, DNS) PingPongCuber
12.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) hollower147


*2-3-4 Relay*(61)
1.  40.83 jancsi02
2.  49.16 LYZ
3.  49.61 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  50.76 OriginalUsername
5.  51.61 Toothcraver55
6.  51.82 Sean Hartman
7.  54.24 Michał Krasowski
8.  54.29 Dream Cubing
9.  54.64 AidanNoogie
10.  56.04 riz3ndrr
11.  56.29 Valken
12.  56.56 typo56
13.  57.12 Ontricus
14.  57.70 cubingpatrol
15.  57.80 BradyCubes08
16.  58.45 V.Kochergin
17.  58.49 Luke Garrett
18.  58.50 TipsterTrickster
19.  59.13 NewoMinx
20.  59.50 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:00.48 ichcubegern
22.  1:01.65 Hargun02
23.  1:02.02 boroc226han
24.  1:04.36 RandomPerson84
25.  1:04.95 abunickabhi
26.  1:07.70 Fred Lang
27.  1:08.49 AlphaCam625
28.  1:11.94 Nutybaconator
29.  1:12.45 Sub1Hour
30.  1:12.79 Henry Lipka
31.  1:14.62 2017LAMB06
32.  1:14.64 begiuli65
33.  1:19.44 vilkkuti25
34.  1:20.43 qT Tp
35.  1:20.54 MarixPix
36.  1:22.31 Rollercoasterben
37.  1:23.28 Antto Pitkänen
38.  1:26.35 Zagros
39.  1:27.74 Ian Pang
40.  1:28.63 Infraredlizards
40.  1:28.63 Dylan Swarts
42.  1:30.77 weatherman223
43.  1:32.66 eyeball321
44.  1:33.32 SpiFunTastic
45.  1:36.93 brad711
46.  1:42.89 2019DWYE01
47.  1:43.94 Petri Krzywacki
48.  1:46.53 Comvat
49.  1:51.11 pizzacrust
50.  1:52.29 KingCanyon
51.  1:52.68 [email protected]
52.  1:58.69 PingPongCuber
53.  2:06.23 Thelegend12
54.  2:13.81 wearephamily1719
55.  2:19.66 BraydenTheCuber
56.  2:25.99 sporteisvogel
57.  2:42.05 BenChristman1
58.  3:01.34 Jacck
59.  3:15.05 MatsBergsten
60.  4:38.91 hollower147
61.  DNF One Wheel


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:48.84 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.86 OriginalUsername
3.  1:58.43 LYZ


Spoiler



4.  1:59.33 Sean Hartman
5.  1:59.78 Valken
6.  2:02.00 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:04.62 AidanNoogie
8.  2:24.75 abunickabhi
9.  2:27.42 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:28.45 V.Kochergin
11.  2:28.60 Ontricus
12.  2:37.29 ichcubegern
13.  2:40.36 Fred Lang
14.  2:42.32 boroc226han
15.  2:45.06 cubingpatrol
16.  2:47.12 Sub1Hour
17.  2:52.33 MarixPix
18.  3:10.86 Antto Pitkänen
19.  3:14.49 Rollercoasterben
20.  3:15.42 Dylan Swarts
21.  3:19.02 Zagros
22.  3:34.36 brad711
23.  4:09.65 2019DWYE01
24.  4:11.53 One Wheel
25.  4:24.52 Petri Krzywacki
26.  4:24.70 qT Tp
27.  5:12.62 PingPongCuber
28.  5:18.16 BraydenTheCuber
29.  5:34.65 Jacck
30.  5:36.85 sporteisvogel
31.  5:53.16 BenChristman1
32.  5:55.90 Thelegend12
33.  6:19.06 Comvat
34.  10:53.42 hollower147
35.  DNF Henry Lipka


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:34.75 Sean Hartman
2.  3:44.75 Dream Cubing
3.  3:57.37 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:07.20 OriginalUsername
5.  5:10.90 abunickabhi
6.  5:12.12 V.Kochergin
7.  5:30.92 Dylan Swarts
8.  5:34.29 Henry Lipka
9.  6:18.93 Fred Lang
10.  6:51.90 brad711
11.  6:54.02 Zagros
12.  8:55.69 One Wheel
13.  9:09.88 Petri Krzywacki
14.  10:24.48 2019DWYE01
15.  10:44.46 PingPongCuber
16.  11:57.02 eyeball321
17.  12:05.01 sporteisvogel
18.  12:27.60 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  5:55.42 Dream Cubing
2.  6:13.59 jancsi02
3.  7:31.16 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:32.90 OriginalUsername
5.  9:53.21 V.Kochergin
6.  11:29.94 Henry Lipka
7.  13:50.48 One Wheel
8.  16:49.52 Petri Krzywacki
9.  20:41.85 PingPongCuber
10.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Clock*(40)
1.  6.01 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.89 MattP98
3.  6.92 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7.83 MartinN13
5.  7.85 dollarstorecubes
6.  8.48 MCuber
7.  8.93 DesertWolf
8.  8.95 BradenTheMagician
9.  9.41 trav1
10.  9.86 dycocubix
11.  10.14 typo56
12.  10.20 Liam Wadek
13.  10.46 Luke Garrett
14.  11.29 NewoMinx
15.  11.90 OriginalUsername
16.  12.24 AlphaCam625
17.  12.38 V.Kochergin
18.  12.79 Michał Krasowski
19.  12.81 Valken
20.  12.88 mikiwow123
21.  12.90 ichcubegern
22.  13.74 cubingpatrol
23.  14.19 Alpha cuber
24.  14.78 Fred Lang
25.  14.82 revaldoah
26.  14.94 Antto Pitkänen
27.  15.03 weatherman223
28.  16.48 boroc226han
29.  16.80 Dream Cubing
30.  18.81 george dunners
31.  19.54 brad711
32.  19.89 Logan
33.  21.46 Jaycubes
34.  28.67 [email protected]
35.  29.64 Alea
36.  30.00 BraydenTheCuber
37.  31.64 Henry Lipka
38.  33.22 PingPongCuber
39.  33.88 One Wheel
40.  DNF Lykos


*Megaminx*(41)
1.  41.40 AidanNoogie
2.  49.38 NewoMinx
3.  53.16 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  54.76 Sean Hartman
5.  56.06 tJardigradHe
6.  57.06 GenTheThief
7.  59.64 Dream Cubing
8.  1:01.59 OriginalUsername
9.  1:01.63 V.Kochergin
10.  1:01.83 TipsterTrickster
11.  1:03.01 MrKuba600
12.  1:03.36 Luke Garrett
13.  1:06.56 MCuber
14.  1:09.06 ichcubegern
15.  1:11.57 trav1
16.  1:15.44 Fred Lang
17.  1:18.15 begiuli65
18.  1:19.01 Valken
19.  1:19.10 dollarstorecubes
20.  1:22.79 LYZ
21.  1:29.11 Cooki348
22.  1:31.19 MattP98
23.  1:32.79 Sub1Hour
24.  1:34.49 AlphaCam625
25.  1:35.00 Nutybaconator
26.  1:36.55 MartinN13
27.  1:36.70 skewber10
28.  1:36.89 cubingpatrol
29.  1:48.30 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  1:55.59 qT Tp
31.  2:10.62 Dylan Swarts
32.  2:11.37 Alea
33.  2:19.02 Petri Krzywacki
34.  2:39.16 BraydenTheCuber
35.  2:45.74 PingPongCuber
36.  3:02.66 One Wheel
37.  3:02.91 BenChristman1
38.  4:50.40 DarkSavage
39.  DNF Glomnipotent
39.  DNF pizzacrust
39.  DNF Lykos


*Pyraminx*(93)
1.  2.61 DGCubes
2.  2.68 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.74 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  2.75 Toothcraver55
4.  2.75 tJardigradHe
6.  2.94 Cooki348
7.  3.15 Ontricus
8.  3.16 MrKuba600
9.  3.22 parkertrager
10.  3.26 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3.66 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.69 SpiFunTastic
13.  3.70 Sean Hartman
14.  3.84 mihnea3000
15.  3.95 Cheng
16.  4.03 MartinN13
17.  4.09 BradyCubes08
18.  4.18 Awder
19.  4.31 asacuber
20.  4.32 OriginalUsername
21.  4.47 typo56
22.  4.55 Logan
23.  4.59 Jami Viljanen
24.  4.75 NewoMinx
25.  4.79 MCuber
26.  4.80 BradenTheMagician
27.  4.83 ichcubegern
28.  5.02 smackbadatskewb
29.  5.05 MattP98
30.  5.10 remopihel
31.  5.14 Luke Garrett
32.  5.20 dollarstorecubes
33.  5.22 begiuli65
34.  5.24 Sub1Hour
35.  5.67 AlphaCam625
36.  5.73 UnknownCanvas
37.  5.74 Liam Wadek
38.  5.88 OwenB
39.  5.92 taco_schell
39.  5.92 V.Kochergin
41.  5.94 Keenan Johnson
42.  6.10 riz3ndrr
43.  6.16 Dream Cubing
44.  6.20 trav1
45.  6.36 VIBE_ZT
46.  6.59 Neb
47.  6.64 KrokosB
48.  6.65 boroc226han
49.  6.93 Antto Pitkänen
50.  6.97 DesertWolf
51.  7.13 TheNoobCuber
52.  7.45 BraydenTheCuber
53.  7.48 Parke187
54.  7.61 Nutybaconator
55.  7.67 cubingpatrol
56.  7.72 Caleb Arnette
57.  8.17 Underwatercuber
58.  8.52 weatherman223
59.  8.61 abunickabhi
60.  8.65 wearephamily1719
61.  8.75 Kit Clement
61.  8.75 connorlacrosse
63.  8.85 george dunners
64.  8.89 RandomPerson84
65.  8.94 DarkSavage
66.  9.03 Alpha cuber
67.  9.18 bennettstouder
68.  9.20 VJW
69.  9.21 MJCuber05
70.  9.60 Alea
71.  9.69 Henry Lipka
72.  9.83 2019DWYE01
73.  9.89 Jmuncuber
74.  10.01 eyeball321
75.  10.17 Immolated-Marmoset
76.  10.23 topppits
77.  10.36 Matthew d
78.  10.44 Fred Lang
79.  10.51 qT Tp
80.  10.52 Valken
81.  10.70 brad711
82.  10.84 BenChristman1
83.  10.98 Comvat
84.  11.03 PingPongCuber
85.  11.29 [email protected]
86.  11.61 Ian Pang
87.  12.45 oliver sitja sichel
88.  12.55 Jacck
89.  13.64 Thelegend12
90.  14.71 Jennswans
91.  16.40 sporteisvogel
92.  18.70 Mr_Tiger420
93.  33.83 Lykos


*Square-1*(77)
1.  7.41 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.79 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  10.49 Zach Clark


Spoiler



4.  10.76 DesertWolf
5.  11.98 GTGil
6.  12.10 Rollercoasterben
7.  12.27 Shadowjockey
8.  12.36 tJardigradHe
9.  12.37 dycocubix
10.  12.50 cuberkid10
11.  12.63 TipsterTrickster
12.  12.79 Sean Hartman
13.  12.85 Sub1Hour
14.  13.34 BradenTheMagician
15.  13.35 MrKuba600
16.  13.40 AidanNoogie
17.  14.01 NewoMinx
18.  14.08 OwenB
19.  14.09 BradyCubes08
20.  14.11 sigalig
21.  14.93 ichcubegern
22.  15.15 typo56
23.  15.48 OriginalUsername
24.  15.55 AlphaCam625
25.  16.00 trav1
26.  16.52 jancsi02
27.  16.76 Luke Garrett
28.  16.98 riz3ndrr
29.  17.29 DGCubes
30.  17.33 Underwatercuber
31.  17.51 Mikikajek
32.  17.66 Keenan Johnson
33.  19.19 smackbadatskewb
34.  19.70 MattP98
35.  19.82 NathanaelCubes
36.  20.13 Antto Pitkänen
37.  20.72 remopihel
38.  20.77 Dream Cubing
39.  21.35 mihnea3000
40.  21.38 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  21.63 boroc226han
42.  22.13 VIBE_ZT
43.  22.19 MCuber
44.  22.43 bennettstouder
45.  22.69 Kit Clement
46.  22.80 Logan
47.  23.10 cubingpatrol
48.  23.58 Ontricus
49.  23.83 TheNoobCuber
50.  26.05 Fred Lang
51.  26.16 weatherman223
52.  26.21 Comvat
53.  27.23 Valken
54.  27.76 Infraredlizards
55.  28.56 Metallic Silver
56.  29.03 parkertrager
57.  29.20 MrCuberLP
58.  30.90 BraydenTheCuber
59.  33.38 Toothcraver55
60.  34.62 Alpha cuber
61.  34.98 dollarstorecubes
62.  36.20 ngmh
63.  36.33 begiuli65
64.  37.81 Nutybaconator
65.  44.07 Mike Hughey
66.  45.14 brad711
67.  46.07 Alea
68.  47.28 PingPongCuber
69.  47.86 LYZ
70.  48.89 Ian Pang
71.  50.76 Dylan Swarts
72.  59.40 Jaycubes
73.  1:04.33 taco_schell
74.  1:05.09 Thelegend12
75.  1:05.70 Jacck
76.  1:09.63 One Wheel
77.  1:14.72 BenChristman1


*Skewb*(88)
1.  3.02 Michał Krasowski
2.  3.10 riz3ndrr
3.  3.25 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  3.29 Metallic Silver
5.  3.40 asacuber
6.  3.43 BradyCubes08
7.  3.80 Toothcraver55
8.  4.07 TipsterTrickster
9.  4.19 MrKuba600
10.  4.25 AlphaCam625
11.  4.29 tJardigradHe
12.  4.59 connorlacrosse
13.  4.60 OriginalUsername
14.  4.64 dycocubix
15.  4.84 Sean Hartman
15.  4.84 smackbadatskewb
15.  4.84 bennettstouder
18.  4.97 Caleb Arnette
19.  5.06 Zeke Mackay
20.  5.08 remopihel
21.  5.21 NewoMinx
22.  5.22 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.28 DGCubes
23.  5.28 weatherman223
25.  5.30 MattP98
26.  5.32 typo56
27.  5.37 ichcubegern
28.  5.42 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.77 mihnea3000
30.  5.82 LYZ
31.  5.83 mikiwow123
32.  5.84 boroc226han
33.  5.85 Dream Cubing
34.  5.92 MCuber
35.  5.99 cuberkid10
36.  6.02 Luke Garrett
37.  6.15 Immolated-Marmoset
38.  6.19 Logan
39.  6.23 V.Kochergin
40.  6.30 Sub1Hour
41.  6.35 trav1
42.  6.49 DesertWolf
43.  6.55 Alpha cuber
44.  6.59 skewber10
45.  6.71 cubingpatrol
46.  6.83 Parke187
47.  6.89 BradenTheMagician
48.  6.98 Neb
49.  7.02 Nutybaconator
50.  7.03 taco_schell
51.  7.12 Kit Clement
52.  7.37 MartinN13
53.  7.52 NathanaelCubes
54.  7.60 Jaycubes
55.  7.96 KrokosB
55.  7.96 oliver sitja sichel
57.  7.98 OwenB
58.  8.01 [email protected]
59.  8.09 Angry_Mob
60.  8.11 eyeball321
61.  8.12 Fred Lang
62.  8.14 dollarstorecubes
63.  8.38 Ontricus
64.  8.60 Comvat
65.  8.68 brad711
66.  8.88 abunickabhi
67.  9.29 Underwatercuber
68.  9.32 Liam Wadek
69.  9.73 [email protected]
70.  10.04 dschieses
71.  10.13 qT Tp
72.  10.18 Henry Lipka
73.  10.72 Cooki348
74.  10.87 pizzacrust
75.  11.39 Valken
76.  11.50 Alea
77.  13.37 BenChristman1
78.  13.43 Mike Hughey
79.  13.66 [email protected]
80.  13.69 BraydenTheCuber
81.  14.18 Matthew d
82.  15.09 topppits
83.  15.29 Thelegend12
84.  16.06 wearephamily1719
85.  16.65 Jacck
86.  17.67 PingPongCuber
87.  21.34 DarkSavage
88.  48.74 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  27.07 DGCubes
2.  28.04 Metallic Silver
3.  30.19 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  34.70 ichcubegern
5.  35.57 dollarstorecubes
6.  37.39 Fred Lang
7.  41.10 begiuli65
8.  41.63 TipsterTrickster
9.  50.44 Neb
10.  59.53 PingPongCuber
11.  1:07.82 [email protected]
12.  1:14.62 BraydenTheCuber
13.  1:18.52 Alpha cuber
14.  1:24.19 brad711
15.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:38.56 Sean Hartman
2.  3:44.20 tJardigradHe
3.  3:48.49 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:09.28 Luke Garrett
5.  4:15.14 ichcubegern
6.  4:16.32 OriginalUsername
7.  4:31.64 TipsterTrickster
8.  4:57.15 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:47.21 cubingpatrol
10.  6:23.45 remopihel
11.  6:35.43 Fred Lang
12.  8:44.82 brad711
13.  8:48.31 vilkkuti25
14.  10:15.11 PingPongCuber
15.  10:55.68 BraydenTheCuber
16.  12:13.18 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  7.34 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.42 Trig0n
3.  8.38 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  12.32 DGCubes
5.  14.78 BradenTheMagician
6.  15.18 TipsterTrickster
7.  16.82 george dunners
8.  17.17 ichcubegern
9.  17.18 PingPongCuber
10.  17.42 OriginalUsername
11.  17.77 Rollercoasterben
12.  18.97 Neb
13.  20.47 abunickabhi
14.  20.56 Fred Lang
15.  23.09 trav1
16.  26.39 mihnea3000
17.  27.79 Dream Cubing
18.  30.84 pizzacrust
19.  36.17 BraydenTheCuber
20.  38.28 brad711


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  24.48 Ontricus
2.  25.69 Zeke Mackay
3.  32.58 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  42.56 DGCubes
5.  44.52 TheDubDubJr
6.  48.28 abunickabhi
7.  49.43 TipsterTrickster
8.  53.88 Kit Clement
9.  56.00 dollarstorecubes
10.  1:03.98 Fred Lang
11.  1:12.05 Dream Cubing
12.  1:16.05 PingPongCuber
13.  1:32.17 Jacck
14.  2:43.60 brad711



*Contest results*(197)
1.  1204 Sean Hartman
2.  1141 OriginalUsername
3.  1037 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1031 Dream Cubing
5.  1011 TipsterTrickster
6.  859 Luke Garrett
7.  854 dollarstorecubes
8.  812 NewoMinx
9.  804 typo56
10.  801 Khairur Rachim
11.  791 Toothcraver55
12.  779 jancsi02
13.  777 BradyCubes08
14.  772 MrKuba600
15.  736 LYZ
16.  724 AidanNoogie
17.  718 riz3ndrr
18.  713 Ontricus
19.  709 Michał Krasowski
20.  701 boroc226han
21.  700 tJardigradHe
22.  698 V.Kochergin
23.  696 AlphaCam625
24.  694 cuberkid10
25.  685 mihnea3000
26.  678 BradenTheMagician
27.  666 Valken
28.  661 Fred Lang
29.  650 abunickabhi
30.  649 dycocubix
31.  644 DGCubes
32.  637 smackbadatskewb
33.  632 cubingpatrol
34.  624 MattP98
35.  614 MCuber
36.  605 asacuber
37.  569 Nutybaconator
38.  557 Antto Pitkänen
39.  552 Sub1Hour
40.  542 Sameer Aggarwal
40.  542 Logan
42.  532 Jscuber
43.  515 weatherman223
44.  509 NathanaelCubes
45.  508 trav1
46.  497 Coinman_
47.  493 Liam Wadek
48.  487 Dylan Swarts
49.  486 OwenB
50.  485 begiuli65
51.  471 Zeke Mackay
52.  455 2017LAMB06
53.  445 remopihel
54.  442 Cuber2113
55.  433 Neb
56.  429 Keenan Johnson
57.  427 eyeball321
58.  425 Kit Clement
59.  418 Cheng
60.  414 parkertrager
61.  403 wuque man
62.  400 DesertWolf
63.  389 MichaelNielsen
64.  387 BraydenTheCuber
65.  379 Metallic Silver
66.  372 RandomPerson84
67.  367 brad711
67.  367 ostrich001
69.  361 DhruvA
69.  361 KrokosB
71.  357 Jami Viljanen
72.  353 Rollercoasterben
73.  350 Teh Keng Foo
74.  346 JoXCuber
75.  344 Underwatercuber
76.  337 Angry_Mob
77.  336 Parke187
78.  334 ExultantCarn
79.  326 Henry Lipka
80.  323 VIBE_ZT
81.  322 bennettstouder
82.  318 skewber10
83.  315 Cooki348
84.  313 VJW
85.  310 zhata
86.  308 MarixPix
87.  306 xyzzy
88.  303 Immolated-Marmoset
89.  296 MartinN13
90.  295 Alpha cuber
91.  285 SpiFunTastic
91.  285 Shadowjockey
93.  281 GTGil
94.  275 Matthew d
94.  275 TheNoobCuber
96.  271 Legomanz
97.  268 PingPongCuber
98.  261 turtwig
99.  258 Hargun02
100.  254 MrCuberLP
100.  254 qT Tp
102.  253 Alea
103.  252 Chris Van Der Brink
104.  251 Zach Clark
105.  241 Trig0n
106.  228 Glomnipotent
107.  223 Caleb Arnette
108.  218 yourmotherfly
108.  218 Comvat
110.  211 Infraredlizards
111.  209 taco_schell
112.  205 Michael DeLaRosa
112.  205 d2polld
114.  204 george dunners
115.  198 Isaac Latta
116.  197 Petri Krzywacki
117.  194 [email protected]
118.  193 One Wheel
118.  193 Ian Pang
120.  184 Jacck
120.  184 connorlacrosse
122.  182 ngmh
123.  176 fun at the joy
124.  175 2019DWYE01
125.  174 [email protected]
125.  174 20luky3
127.  171 nikodem.rudy
128.  168 sigalig
129.  167 MatsBergsten
129.  167 oliver sitja sichel
131.  166 JakubDrobny
132.  163 KingCanyon
133.  161 Jaycubes
134.  160 tavery343
135.  154 Mike Hughey
136.  152 pizzacrust
137.  150 revaldoah
138.  146 topppits
139.  144 YoniStrass
140.  143 mikiwow123
140.  143 John Benwell
142.  141 Thelegend12
143.  136 abhijat
144.  133 Imran Rahman
144.  133 BenChristman1
146.  131 epride17
147.  128 Jmuncuber
148.  126 wearephamily1719
149.  119 OJ Cubing
150.  118 UnknownCanvas
151.  113 Nayano
152.  111 sporteisvogel
153.  107 hollower147
154.  106 [email protected]
155.  99 RyanP12
156.  94 DarkSavage
157.  92 [email protected]
158.  90 Mikikajek
159.  84 Keroma12
160.  81 Kal-Flo
161.  80 M O
162.  78 Awder
162.  78 dschieses
164.  73 ThatLucas
165.  65 Lykos
165.  65 GenTheThief
167.  64 InlandEmpireCuber
168.  62 SpeedCubeReview
169.  56 Zagros
170.  55 SonofRonan
170.  55 swankfukinc
172.  51 Pratyush Manas
173.  48 audiophile121
174.  42 freshcuber.de
175.  40 [email protected]
176.  39 vilkkuti25
177.  38 PetrusQuber
178.  37 Mr_Tiger420
179.  36 daniel678
180.  35 MJCuber05
181.  32 Nathanael Robertson
182.  31 icarneiro
183.  30 Lux
184.  29 elimescube
185.  28 NASCARDude25
185.  28 Natanael
187.  26 WoowyBaby
188.  23 Jack314
189.  21 MarkA64
190.  19 Bogdan
191.  17 RyuKagamine
192.  15 Jack
193.  14 TheodorNordstrand
193.  14 TheDubDubJr
195.  13 kainos
196.  6 Jennswans
197.  5 Greycube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

197 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 28.

That means our winner this week is *Fred Lang!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

